# 84 Big Red worth?



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry but I didn't really know what section this should go in. Anyways a 250 big red 84 3 wheeler, in good condition and still runs never been in mud other than little holes from hunting and it's been kept inside when it's not ran, what would that be worth?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i would check kelly blue book


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

we sold one at the shop last year for a grand, and it was clean, i mean it was real clean


----------

